# Will an Athearn ATHG63839 DCC Ready motor fit in an old Athearn Blue Box F7 ?



## rutintampa (May 29, 2016)

Hello all,
I hope this note finds you well.
Will an Athearn ATHG63839 DCC Ready motor fit in an old Athearn Blue Box F7 ?

Or is there another Athearn motor that is DCC ready that would fit?

any thoughts or input would be welcomed.
all my best,
Eric


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

As far as I know, every motor is technically DCC ready….it’s not so much the motor that makes it DCC ready, but the wiring harness and decoder plugs that are built-in when manufactured….

But I could be mistaken….


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I think that Rutintampa is asking if the specified Athearn frame, including
a DCC ready wiring harness, will fit in an Athearn 
Blue Boxs F7 shell. 

Don


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

rutintampa said:


> Hello all,
> I hope this note finds you well.
> Will an Athearn ATHG63839 DCC Ready motor fit in an old Athearn Blue Box F7 ?
> 
> ...



Tbh if the only reason you are wanting to switch motors is so it will be dcc ready it would be a waste of time. The motors does not make it dcc ready the wiring does.

Typical DC has the wires from the motor and lights going to the pickups.

Dcc ready has a wire harness which can send it to a decoder if plugged in.
Basically you would be doing everything that you would do if you just got a decoder and wired it yourself. Less actually because you would be having to transfer the motor.
If you want your engine dcc just get a proper decoder and wire it yourself.


----------

